# The Palantir of Emyn Beraid



## grimalkin (Dec 11, 2015)

The Palantir of Emyn Beraid was carried over to the West in the last ship by Elrond. It was in the care of Cirdan the Shipwright ... and revealed to Elrond before departure. My query is why did Cirdan not give this stone to Aragorn the rightful heir as happened with the stone used by Saruman in Isen Guard k? ...


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 11, 2015)

> But we are told that it was unlike the others and not in accord with them; it looked only to the Sea Elendil set it there so that he could back look with 'straight sight' and see Eressëa in the vanished West; but the bent seas below covered Númenor forever.
> 
> Appendix A



At this time the Third Age was finished. The time of Elves in Middle-earth was over. It would be unwise and probably harmful to leave there a Palantir that was aimed at Eressëa, a land forever beyond reach and existing reminder of all that had been lost. Some things are better lost to allow what healing can happen.


----------



## Alcuin (Dec 11, 2015)

Following up on *Gothmog*’s observation, 

The Eldar of Tol Eressëa gave the palantíri to the Lords of Andúnië around the time Elendil’s father, Amandil, was born in Andúnië in the west of Númenor. The kings of Númenor were increasingly hostile towards the Eldar, eventually forbidding their coming to Númenor. The palantíri allowed the Faithful Númenóreans to maintain communication not only with their friends and allies among the Eldar in Avallónë, but also with one another. 

Elendil was the last of the Dúnedain to look into the palantír of Emyn Beraid. It’s probable he remained in communication with Avallónë during his life; Isildur and Anárion may have known some of those Eldar as well, because their father could introduce them to one another. Elendil may also have been looking for his father, Amandil, who sailed into the West to warn of Ar-Pharazôn’s imminent attack. 

But Valandil, Isildur’s youngest son, would never have any introductions to the old friends and allies of the House of Valandil of Andúnië. He would have no reason to look into the palantír that communicated only with Tol Eressëa. 

The Eldar of Middle-earth did. Gildor Inglorion and his companions were returning from a pilgrimage to look into the palantír when they came upon Frodo and his companions pursued by the Nazgûl in the Woody End. 

(I have an essay I’ve been working on for years but never published. I suppose I should. This is taken from it: )Elrond’s removal of the palantír of Elostirion is a symbol that the long-enduring friendship and alliance of the Eldar and the Edain had drawn to a close at last; and that communication between Middle-earth and the Uttermost West was forever ended.​


----------



## grimalkin (Dec 11, 2015)

thanks for your replies ... @Alcuin ... Was Elendil using this Palantir in Numenor to search for his dad? ... and why would Gildor Inglorion know of the existance of said Palantir kept by Cirdan while Elrond was not aware? ... I am sorry i just read through thr passage which says that it was guarded by the elves and x"and though we never knew it...x" h& placed in Elrondc's ship when he left. Therfore the elves, or amongst the elves the existance of this palantir was common knowledge and Aragorn would not need such to guard his lands in age r4 ...


----------



## grimalkin (Dec 11, 2015)

It was my wrong impression that Elrond was not aware of this palantir as the text said "we never knew it" and i took that to mean the fellowship of the nine including Elrond and Aragorn. If Aragorn knew of its existance he did not claim ownership as he did with the Isengard stone ... for the reasons you both have mentioned ...


----------

